# Show us your pets



## Kevin

The girlz take me for a walk everyday of the evening. Even if it's nasty. This the dam named Cleo. That's her two bitches 7 months old. The look-a-like is Sophie, and the runt (my favorite - her personality will win anyone over) Nellie. I don't need a leash for them they all three think I hung the moon.

Their 13 month old male siblings are a different story. I'll get pics of those killers later. Although Sophie is the only registered killer around here. She killed one of our layers Friday which was right out of the blue. They had all gotten along so well up to that point. The other four chickens have cut their egg production in half since that happened. That's another story . . .



 



 



 



The picture in the middle wasn't taken on a different day. That's how screwed up the camera camera operator is.  All three photos taken within 300' of each other within 20 minutes.




.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## txpaulie

I don't have any pets, but she has bunches of 'em!
Currently 4 dogs and a cat...
Cats don't seem to last long out here!
Coupla random pics...
I wish I could find the pic where she's got a boa on her head, a ferret on her lap, and a bird on her hand...:wacko1:
Talk about survival of the fittest..!
She won't be happy I shared the second one!:secret2:
p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/Picture053.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/Picture052.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/Picture085.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## txpaulie

Ya know Kev, judging by your neighborhood...
We could be neighbors!
(except for those huge elevation changes you've got!):i_dunno:

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/backyardbuck-1.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/Picture081.jpg

The shadowy white figures in the feeder pic are the blinds in the bedroom window...

The other is a neighbor's pig being run off by the master of the house...
I was inside dialing 9...1...:wacko1:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

txpaulie said:


> Ya know Kev, judging by your neighborhood...
> We could be neighbors!



I reckon we could do a damn sight worse for neighbors than you fine people. ;-)



.


----------



## LoneStar

txpaulie said:


> http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/Picture081.jpg



Thats a helluva rack on that pig. Never seen one with horns, he must be about a 40 pointer, even got flamingos roosting in there :wacko1:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

LoneStar said:


> Thats a helluva rack on that pig. Never seen one with horns, he must be about a 40 pointer, even got flamingos roosting in there :wacko1:





That's funny. I didn't even notice that. Took me a minute to figure out WTH you were talking about. 



.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## txpaulie

Jackalope!

p


----------



## Kevin

This is the girl's older brothers Komet & Zuko. Komet is a silver brindle. Brindling seems to be more prevalent among Shiloh Shepherds than their Americanized smaller cousins known as German Shepherds. Zuko is short for Mazuko, which was my dog when I lived in Japan.
[attachment=1895]

They pretty much stay filthy this time of year. I only let them run the countryside before I feed them or else they wouldn't come back until they got hungry again. Here they decided to drop back by for a drink before heading out again to look for something to chase.

[attachment=1896]

Every now and then they disappear for several hours - I think they run across roadkill or catch something in the woods when this happens because they don't come back as hungry. They must not have caught anything today . . .

[attachment=1897]




This is my shop cat and he doesn't have a name. I have raised several feral and semi-feral cats over the past 9 years and every one of them have been killed or eaten after I tame them. So I'm not naming this one. His four other siblings all disappeared over the span of a few days when they were all still feral and living in my leanto. This one smehow survived the coyotes and the bobcat's we rarely see, but we do see them and they are here constantly. I wouldn't shoot one if i got the chance though, they are just trying to survive too. We can always get more chickens they only cost $2 each as chicks but bobcats are priceless. okay onto the shop cat with no name . .

[attachment=1898]

The shop cat follows me around like a dog for real. Sometimes I have to slip away just to get anything done but then I'll look up and he'll be sprawled out right beside wherever I'm working. Here' I'm removing the bucket pins from the tractor bucket so I took a pic of this weird cat that thinks it's a dog. Used to be feral and only stopped hissing at me a couple months ago, now I can't get shed of it it literally trips me sometimes because it tangles itself up in my feet as we walk . .

[attachment=1899]


Here's the dam and sire cleaned up - first Cleo . . .

[attachment=1900]

[attachment=1901]

And the sire Maestro . . .

[attachment=1902]

[attachment=1903]

Here's Komet & Zuko as puppies. Not hard to guess who is who . . .

[attachment=1905]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

Those are some gorgeous pets everyone. Great stuff.

Well, I have a dog. She is 1/2 German Sheppard and 1/2 Katahoula Leopard. She's a bit of a knuckle head, but I know that she has my back. She doesn't tolerate violence and she watches over my wife and my daughters when I'm working late. She's truly a great companion and is almost 12 years old now. I'm glad she is on my side but even at 11 1/2 years old, we still have the odd alpha dog battle. I always win. :i_am_so_happy:

[attachment=1907]

[attachment=1908]

[attachment=1909]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

Almost had to write myself up for posting huge photos. Caught it in time and did some editing. Sorry about that.


----------



## LoneStar

Missus Rebuild said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a helluva rack on that pig. Never seen one with horns, he must be about a 40 pointer, even got flamingos roosting in there :wacko1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneStar, I am crying laughing at that comment!
Click to expand...


I'm glad you guys dont think I'm crazy, like everybody else does Na na na na naah nah.


----------



## txpaulie

> I'm glad you guys dont think I'm crazy, like everybody else does



I don't think that's what she said...

p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoneStar

txpaulie said:


> I'm glad you guys dont think I'm crazy, like everybody else does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's what she said...
> 
> p
Click to expand...


I see your point..... :i_dunno:


----------



## del schisler

[attachment=1929]here are my 2 - It is brake time thanks for looking. The black and white is a Papillon . and the other is from i belive so. corolina. if i got the name right it is a Feist a squarl dog from so. carolina . Both are like kid's and get in the work shop and lay in the door way and watch out for vistor's. Like a door bell thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Del I almost got us a Papillon. Only reason I haven't is because my research said some of them _can_ be very high maintenance and it they don't get the attention they need they might chew on every thing and tear stuff up. 

They are supposed to be excellent watchdogs though and I'd love to have one if I knew it was gonna be the laid-back flavor and not like a Chihuahua can't stand them little taco dogs no offense if anyone has one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyS

Kevin said:


> ...and not like a Chihuahua can't stand them little taco dogs no offense if anyone has one.



not all of them are small, my grandmas ugly dog is 6kg:scare: It's one big Chihuahua.


----------



## del schisler

Kevin said:


> Del I almost got us a Papillon. Only reason I haven't is because my research said some of them _can_ be very high maintenance and it they don't get the attention they need they might chew on every thing and tear stuff up.
> 
> They are supposed to be excellent watchdogs though and I'd love to have one if I knew it was gonna be the laid-back flavor and not like a Chihuahua can't stand them little taco dogs no offense if anyone has one.



He is a good watch dogi i got him when he was as big as a little rat he came over and took to me . What was i sopose to do of course he look up and said you are mine ??? . He doesn't chew any thing up like furnature or chair ect. He has a ball that you mention where's the ball he is at attention and want's it throed down the hall way a few time's and he is done. I give them treet's all the time when they go out and at nite. Of course i get up a couple time's a nite and I take a leak and of course they want to go out. The BUD doesn't stay the nite oh well i can blame it on the dog's because it is only me and the two. thanks for looking


----------



## SlickSqueegie

Awesome Pets guys!
I gotta chime in on this one too.

These are my little friends
The first one with my daughter is Dobber
The little dog is Chloe
and the little beardie is Goliath!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

SlickSqueegie said:


> Awesome Pets guys!
> I gotta chime in on this one too.
> 
> These are my little friends
> The first one with my daughter is Dobber
> The little dog is Chloe
> and the little beardie is Goliath!



Nice looking pets. I hope that lizard doesn't get very big or else you might be missing a white little furry dog one day! 


.


----------



## Daren

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoneStar

Nice Dragon Slick. I've got a couple of beardies, and some other cold blooded critters.
Those are some sharp looking Betas Daren !


----------



## Daren

They are hard to get pictures of. The ''prettiest'' ones also seem to be the most aggressive and want to face me (instead of turn sideways so I can photo their colors) when I get close to the tanks. I have one red crowntail I bet I have tried to take his picture 100 times, no luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyS

Here are some of mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlickSqueegie

Kevin said:


> SlickSqueegie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Pets guys!
> I gotta chime in on this one too.
> 
> These are my little friends
> The first one with my daughter is Dobber
> The little dog is Chloe
> and the little beardie is Goliath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking pets. I hope that lizard doesn't get very big or else you might be missing a white little furry dog one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


naaa... Hes fully grown! and she wears the pants anyway!


----------



## woodtickgreg

SlickSqueegie said:


> Awesome Pets guys!
> I gotta chime in on this one too.
> 
> These are my little friends
> The first one with my daughter is Dobber
> The little dog is Chloe
> and the little beardie is Goliath!


Where's the peek!


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

My new members of the family come March 3rd (Misty and Zulu)

[attachment=2239]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyS

Some nice new additions in the marine tank! Black clown fish!


----------



## andysden

Hi everyone 
here is some pictures of my dogs .Penny is the black .when we picked her up in Erie Pa thus Penny. She was Chow cross with laso apso More like shepard cayote or wolf either way a lovely dog. 
Next is Elvis He is blue heeler beagle cross with a touch of rotti in him


----------



## woodtickgreg

This little guy's name is spookie cuz he came to live with us at holloween. He just showed up and said I want to live here. He was about 7 months old when he showed up and is about a year and a half old now.[attachment=2735]


----------



## Kenbo

Kinda looks a little suprised in this photo. You know, like he ate way too many tacos and he felt a little rumble and the next thing you know, he had a suprise in his shorts.  Either way, nice photo.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Kinda looks a little suprised in this photo. You know, like he ate way too many tacos and he felt a little rumble and the next thing you know, he had a suprise in his shorts.  Either way, nice photo.


I think the camera flash freaked him out a little.


----------



## West River WoodWorks

[attachment=2775]
Here are my three Yahoos, Lily-Sydney and Mini.


----------



## CodyS

BUMP :i_dunno:

My new mandarin goby... Still haven't decided on a name.

[attachment=3854]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> BUMP :i_dunno:
> 
> My new mandarin goby... Still haven't decided on a name.



Mango.

Well, one of its colors is mango-ish and double entendre's are always cool. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## CodyS

Kevin said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP :i_dunno:
> 
> My new mandarin goby... Still haven't decided on a name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mango.
> 
> Well, one of its colors is mango-ish and double entendre's are always cool.
> 
> :i_dunno:
Click to expand...


Mango it is!!! LOVE IT! :clapping:


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Looks more like a mandarin to me:dance:




:rofl2:

I heard of a fish named Wanda but . . . . .


----------



## kweinert

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> BUMP :i_dunno:
> 
> My new mandarin goby... Still haven't decided on a name.



Sushi?


----------



## Brink

We have Cleo, short for Cleopatra, Queen of the Hudson. A 35 lb shepard/husky from Alabama.

Then there's Annie, full name Annie Answorth Anerson III. Lab mix from La.

Then brother and sister kittens, Nala and Apollo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyS

Ok I set up a nano today (8 US gallons).

It is a species tank of a trio (1m/2f) Lamprologus Similis, an African Cichlid.

I have decided to call the male Sushi, the smaller female 'Daren' and I think I will call the larger female 'Rob'  

[attachment=4338]

[attachment=4339]

[attachment=4340]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I have one single name that works well for all of my fish. 




Food. 
:nyam2:


----------



## CodyS

Joe Rebuild said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I set up a nano today (8 US gallons).
> 
> It is a species tank of a trio (1m/2f) Lamprologus Similis, an African Cichlid.
> 
> I have decided to call the male Sushi, the smaller female 'Daren' and I think I will call the larger female 'Rob'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am honored  I think?
Click to expand...


indeed you should be!  These fish are tough and can take on things three times their size and win! mind you the males only reach 2 inches and the females 1.75 .



Kevin said:


> I have one single name that works well for all of my fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food.
> :nyam2:



I think even at 2 inches they may still be very difficult to fillet :rofl2:


----------



## Daren

I got a fish named after me, hey it's better than a stick in the eye. :i_dunno:


.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=8932]

This little sweetie just came to us from TN. Supposedly she's mostly German Shepard, but I think it's Momas wishful thinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twig Man

This is Donner, I found him in the woods on christmas day while I was hunting. Someone had just thrown him away. He was curled up by a tree and whinning. I think he was about 9 or 10 weeks old. He sure loves his papa and papas lil fella neil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Twig Man said:


> This is Donner, I found him in the woods on christmas day while I was hunting. Someone had just thrown him away. He was curled up by a tree and whinning. I think he was about 9 or 10 weeks old. He sure loves his papa and papas lil fella neil


When my son was small I had a 120lb chocolate lab that was a gentle giant, he would lay on her just like your little guy is. I don't know which one liked it more. There's something to be said about a boy and his dog.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## txpaulie

rbaccus said:


> Are those roseates in the crepe myrtle----cool



LOL

Nope, plastic flamingos...

Someone came out to the house and decided we needed them in the yard...

They're up in the tree 'cause I didn't want them to disappear under the mower...

When she gets a'goin', there ain't no stoppin' her!

p


----------



## Dusty

Here's my shop guard dog. Her name is Callie and it's her job to keep out the tigers & bears. So far she's done a great job. I've not seen any in the shop. 

[attachment=8953]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds

My wife's dog Loki, a 135lb Great Pyrenees (Pyrenean Mountain Dog if you're in Europe). He's a great dog except that he drools like a leaky fire hose.

[attachment=8995]

[attachment=8996]

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Paul, you could shear that dog and make a nice mountain man coat for the winter. Pretty dog. Are they prone to displaysia like most big dogs? I don't know if you followed my comments on my Shiloh Shepherd but the cheap biscuits from wally world with chondroiton and glucosamine turned her from a hobbled old gal to something akin to a happy running jumping two year old. We've ordered some higher quality stuff for her but just an FYI if your loved one happens to get that.


----------



## ripjack13

http://i.Rule #2/0XTM6l.png
^^this is Batman...

http://i.Rule #2/tYT2Tl.jpg
^^ Batman and Yager (brother and sister)

http://i.Rule #2/TCHrRl.jpg
^^Batman and his bestest buddy, Drexler.

http://i.Rule #2/mEdA1l.jpg
^^me and Drexler eating cookie dough.

http://i.Rule #2/mRHXJl.jpg
^^ Loki on easter...

http://i.Rule #2/JuOZUl.jpg
^^ Loki's about to fall asleep..

http://i.Rule #2/zcmu9l.jpg


Drex and Batman are no longer with me...RIP. 
Batman got sick from a flea and tick product called Natures Guardian by Seargents. 
http://i.Rule #2/bSGTHl.jpg
I gave them an earful, and their reply was Sorry, here's $25 for the adoption fee if you want to get a new a cat.:rant2:

Do not use that product!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Drex and Batman are no longer with me...RIP.
> Batman got sick from a flea and tick product called Natures Guardian by Seargents.
> 
> I gave them an earful, and their reply was Sorry, here's $25 for the adoption fee if you want to get a new a cat.:rant2:
> 
> Do not use that product!!!



:cray::cray::cray:

After I got over the pain I'd been real pissed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

God taketh away and giveth too. In this case both where given something that was needed. This cat has been living in my garage with a ground hog for the last year, was very skiddish. We started to feed him about a month ago as we felt bad for him, the food won out and he got closer and closer. Then he started coming to the back door twice a day for food, then he wouldn't leave and just kinda hung around on the patio. We where finally able to touch him, carefully as he has big feet and all his claws. Then we could pet him and he just rolled around, yesterday he let the wife pick him up. So today he went to the vet and got checked out, he's ok, treated him for fleas and wormed him. Around us the cats that are outside have fiv, which is cat aids. We tried to take in another one with 6 toes about a year ago but he had it and we had to put him down. It's highly contagious to other cats, not humans, fatal and non curable. This guy comes at a good time as we just lost a 20 yr old cat, my wife was heartbroken. He will help with the healing process and he gets a good home, winters coming! He is a sweet cat and very affectionate. Next will be neuter, vaccinations, and declaw the front paws as we have another cat to protect, and furniture too! they will be seperated for awhile to get used to each other, cat introductions take time.
[attachment=10393]
[attachment=10394]
[attachment=10395]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Brink said:


> This little sweetie just came to us from TN. Supposedly she's mostly German Shepard, but I think it's Momas wishful thinking.





[attachment=17326]

Well, she's as big as our black lab, now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phaedrus

Here's our professional border collie Layla. She loves tennis balls, snow, and laying in saw dust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat

Best mates. Nellie and Bess! 

[attachment=17355]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## healeydays

Cat in the cold

[attachment=17358]


----------



## Kevin

That's where cats belong. Guarding the snow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## healeydays

Neighbors love the cat as we use to have a chipmunk and vole problem in the neighborhood. Not any more...


----------



## Kevin

Hey I have a cat too. He stays outside and hunts birds and mice. We feed it everyday but he still likes to hunt. He's a fat cat too and wants to eat all the time. I swear he reminds me of Garfield. Follows me and Cleo around like a dog. Cleo tolerates him but the other Shepherds want to eat it and if they every catch it they will definitely kill it. I've gotten attached to the scoundrel. I'll take a pic of it later. I think I named it but I forgot what so I guess we need to start over on that.


----------



## healeydays

Wife got a call from neighbors 2 years ago. They said our fool cat was prancing in their back yard with a red fox. Would have needed to see the picture to believe it, but have seen this one tear up any other cat (and a few dogs) that get close to our yard so it's possible...


----------



## Kevin

Cats are actually pretty amazing. My wife was watching me watch the cat the other day. The cat was sitting still as a statue watching a bird on the gorund and waiting for it to graze just a hair close to pounce. I was standing as still as a statue watching this unfold. The bird didn't know the cat was watching it, the cat didn't know I was watching it, and I didn't know the wife was watching me. This went on for a full 5 minutes. The whole thing was ruined when Cleo came running up to me with her ball "Daddy let's play!" and the bird took flight. The cat blasted off the ground in a feeble attempt to get the bird but it wasn't even close - the bird was still too far away anyway. Damn dog. 

:lolol:


----------



## NYWoodturner

This is Lady - The oldest and the mother of my other two. Doing her own woodwork just outside the shop

[attachment=17390]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sbwertz

Bear is a 2 year old German Shepherd/SharPei mix. 







Rascal is his best bud and playmate






and Bandit barely tolerates the other two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down

I have had beagles all my life but the loss of the past two really took it too me so to speak! I haven't been able to make that leap to get another one so these are my pets for the time being 
bread split tail guppies i have never heard of them, but they multiply like rabbits and are pretty cool looking

I have trouble keeping their names right :lolol:

without further a due 


[attachment=18350]


----------



## Dane Fuller

This is Alley, a Jack Russell Terrier. We just lost Beau, another JRT on Halloween. He was 16 yrs old. Alley was the only pup in the litter. Her mom died when she was born so she was hand raised. We got her when she was 6 weeks old. She had never been by herself and when Beau died, she didn't take to being at home by herself well at all. Now, she's my everyday shop dog...
[attachment=18381]


----------



## Dane Fuller

This is Alley, a Jack Russell Terrier. We just lost Beau, another JRT on Halloween. He was 16 yrs old. Alley was the only pup in the litter. Her mom died when she was born so she was hand raised. We got her when she was 6 weeks old. She had never been by herself and when Beau died, she didn't take to being at home by herself well at all. Now, she's my everyday shop dog...
[attachment=18381]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

*Pictures of our Pets*

[attachment=28524]

Lets change the subject. To something a little lighter.

Share a picture or pictures or even video of your furry friends. We have talked quite a bit about ones we have lost and other bad things. I would like to change the mood some. Post your pic and tell us a little about your pets.

This is Biscuit and Prissy. Biscuit is a red Merle Australian shepherd and Prissy is a miniature black tri color Australian shepherd. He is 7 months old and she is 5 months old. I know they are just pups but they are a part of the family around here. 

Biscuit is a big baby if he thinks he is not getting enough attention, he whines and cries the whole time Prissy is getting any loving

Prissy is very independent. She doesn't require near the attention that Biscuit does.

Well, that's my introduction to what I hope will be a fun thread. Tell the story of your pets, living or dead, so we can all share in your happiness. I can't wait to hear some of these stories. More on my guys later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

*RE: Pictures of our Pets*

[attachment=28525]

Doesn't have to be a dog either. This is one of my roosters. He weighs about 10 lbs. He is a "frizzle" referring to his feathers. He looks like he walked backwards through a windstorm.


Not sure why it turned sideways??? Help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## healeydays

*RE: Pictures of our Pets*

We use to have a cat names Slinky that was an outdoor hunter. We got a call from our neighbor one day saying that they saw our cat running around their back yard playing with a red fox. Might be urban legend, but I like to remember the cat for that.

The cat passed away due to natural causes, so I sent the wife out to get a new cat. What I asked her to find was a mature smaller cat with a bit of an edge to it and short hair. She came home with a Maine Coon cat. If any of you know, Maine Coon cats aren't small. They can get to 4 ft long (inc tail) and can weigh up to 40lbs when fully grown, are immature till about 5 years old and they have long fur. [attachment=28527]

When the cat got home we 1st named him Spock due to his ears, but after 2 weeks the name was changed to Loki as he gets into mischief at the drop of a hat.

Here are a couple pictures of him watching the Masters golf tourney and chasing the ball across the screen trying to catch it.
[attachment=28528][attachment=28529]

The other member of the house is Maddie, who is a pure mutt with Australian Sheepdog, Lab and golden retriever in her. This is after a recent haircut.[attachment=28530]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Pictures of our Pets*

Kevin, 90 yr old FIL has a Black and white Australian shepherd - looked a lot like yours when small. he is a Frisbee catching fool. Amazing coordination and eyes-when he goes for the catch he never miss's. Nice dogs....


----------



## justturnin

*RE: Pictures of our Pets*

Not my dog but I sure miss him. His name is Beau. He is a 2 year old Yellow Lab. I picked him up of Craigslist for free a few weeks ago. He was a gift to my Father In Law who just put his 14 year old lab down a few days after Christmas. He has really been missing his dog. He sure lit up when Beau came flying out of the Suburban. That dog took to the farm like a pig to mud. I kept Beau for less than a week and worked w/ him daily to leash train and just calm him down. I really became attached and sure miss him now.


----------



## rdnkmedic

*RE: Pictures of our Pets*



Mike1950 said:


> Kevin, 90 yr old FIL has a Black and white Australian shepherd - looked a lot like yours when small. he is a Frisbee catching fool. Amazing coordination and eyes-when he goes for the catch he never miss's. Nice dogs....



They are great dogs. Smart and athletic. Brought biscuit home when he was 6 weeks old and he immediately went to herding the chickens. or tried to anyway. He tries to move Mel and I all the time.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Thanks to whoever merged those threads. Got some reading to do now.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=28703]



[attachment=28704]

She's a little more than a year old, now. Still has a bunch of puppy energy. Nova has selected me to be her person. Everywhere I go, she follows. The louder the equipment, the more she likes it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> ... Everywhere I go, she follows. The louder the equipment, the more she likes it.



I had a goose like that for about 2 weeks in the summer of '91. Came to my shop every evening when I was running equipment. It was half loony I guess because every now and then it would sort of attack me as I was moving from one machine to another if I got too close, but then it would often stay right under my damn feet. Had to be on its terms. Scared the hell out of me many times as I would shut off a machine and had forgot I had a temporary pet crazy goose in the shop wandering around. Pull my goggles off and spin around to go in a certain direction and this large white thing would be there flap its wings and stoop its neck forward and make some gawd awful complaining and I about launch out of my shoes. Its favorite place was between the table saw and the drum sander. If I needed to go through I'd get this feeling of dread like I was going to have to do battle to claim a piece of territory in my shop. _"Assaulting Hill Goose calling all reinforcments!" _

I have no idea why I didn't decapitate that thing. One evening though it never came and I never saw it again.


----------



## Brink

Kevin, did your goose supply you with extra work? Shepard/Rottweiler mixes tend to chew, anything, even mouldings off windows.

[attachment=28705]


----------



## Kevin

No it never chewed anything except my hand a couple times and the front of my thigh once. They can bite like you can't believe.


----------



## Kevin

In another thread (how's your weather treating you) I showed how it was so hot Cleo, our hairiest shepherd had to be sheared due to the extreme heat. But she made me promise to show here in her normal full hairy regalia too . . . 

Before . . . 
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/cleo1_zpsb32a63cc.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/cleo2_zps31d73f50.jpg

Currently . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/SheeredCleo2_zpsaa4847f3.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/SheeredCleo1_zps27f082c3.jpg

Now we've got her spoiled. We've petted and praised her so much lately we can't even go outside without here coming out of her house to get some lovin, whereas before in this heat she was about 50/50 whether she'd tag along with us doing whatever we might be doing outside. She's really liking the summer cut. She's never had one before now. As you can see from here significant loose belly skin she was a breeder bitch for the first 5.5 years of her life and had two more litters with us before we got her tied. She's been pestering us for a tummy tuck. She's a good girl and loves her life, even through traumatic hairdo's. 

Got any pics of your sheared ones? Wet from a bath/swim? Otherwise funny looking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

She is a beautiful dog. Both ways. Way prettier than Brink. Tell her I said that. Wait, that might not be much of a compliment. Cause it doesn't take much to win that contest.


----------



## Brink

rdnkmedic said:


> She is a beautiful dog. Both ways. Way prettier than Brink. Tell her I said that. Wait, that might not be much of a compliment. Cause it doesn't take much to win that contest.



I'm dang pretty, who you foolin?


----------



## rdnkmedic

[attachment=29089]

It's a tough life. This is Prissy. My 5 month old miniature Australian Shepherd. She had a big day herding the barn cats and chickens. A girl has to have her rest, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyS

My current desktop of my angel :)

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/Untitled_zps8dd053e0.png

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin

Not really a pet, though the kids want him to be. Mama found this little guy on the driveway after church. Actually there were two but the other did not make it from the fall from the tree. This guy had blood coming out of his nose and mouth. Mama scooped him up and brought him in. I went out and got an old cat carrier we had for him to stay in. Mama cleaned him up and gave him some water. He is doing so much better now. I called a refuge yesterday to see about dropping him off but they said just let him go if he is eating and drinking he is fine and old enough to take care of himself. It rained all day yesterday so I did not want to put him out in that. I hope today we can release him after mama gets home from work. Every time I bring it up all three of them (Mama and 2 girls) give me the sad eyes. They want me to build a cage for him. What the heck. I just can't see keeping a squirrel as a pet. That is not what they were made to be. What say you?

He is still pretty small. You can cup you hands in a ball and he fits in there no problem and can move around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller

That's a tough one, Chris. I'd be tempted to keep the little bugger but know what kind of damage they can do to a house. In the end, I think I'd turn him loose a good distance from the house.


----------



## ripjack13

Here...show em this when you get sad eyes...

http://www.vin.com/vetzinsight/default.aspx?pid=756&id=5454945


----------



## justturnin

ripjack13 said:


> Here...show em this when you get sad eyes...
> 
> http://www.vin.com/vetzinsight/default.aspx?pid=756&id=5454945



AMEN!!! Saved to Favs and will show mama when she returns. What amazes me is we just gave away our gerbils. Thanks Rip, I need some firepower to get my way. May be the only time this year though.....


----------



## Kevin

They make worse pets than coons, and you couldn't pay me to try and raise another coon. Trying to raise a squirrel has got to be an absolute nightmare. Think of squirrels as delicious, but fearsome rats.


----------



## justturnin

Kevin said:


> They make worse pets than coons, and you couldn't pay me to try and raise another coon. Trying to raise a squirrel has got to be an absolute nightmare. Think of squirrels as delicious, but fearsome rats.



...and he's eatin all my pecans


----------



## Kevin

We kept our commitment to the coon for about 4 months and got it big and healthy. I can almost assure you that you aren't prepared for the commitment (and disaster) unless you've done it before and know what to expect. I suggest you find a bona fide rescuer like we did, and the sooner the better. *We used this place* to locate a rescuer and found a fairly local lady and it worked out great. I bet you can use the same service since you're in Texas. Our lady had hundreds of animals and 4 or 5 other volunteers taking care of all kinds of animals from bats to large cats. 

If you use a rescuer, make sure to donate sufficient money when you drop off the animal. They do it voluntarily and most people just drop the animal off and do not give them anything but the responsibility and the headache.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Rainy day...

[attachment=30202]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> In another thread (how's your weather treating you) I showed how it was so hot Cleo, our hairiest shepherd had to be sheared due to the extreme heat. But she made me promise to show here in her normal full hairy regalia too . . .
> 
> Before . . .
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/cleo1_zpsb32a63cc.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/cleo2_zps31d73f50.jpg
> 
> Currently . . .
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/SheeredCleo2_zpsaa4847f3.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/SheeredCleo1_zps27f082c3.jpg
> 
> Now we've got her spoiled. We've petted and praised her so much lately we can't even go outside without here coming out of her house to get some lovin, whereas before in this heat she was about 50/50 whether she'd tag along with us doing whatever we might be doing outside. She's really liking the summer cut. She's never had one before now. As you can see from here significant loose belly skin she was a breeder bitch for the first 5.5 years of her life and had two more litters with us before we got her tied. She's been pestering us for a tummy tuck. She's a good girl and loves her life, even through traumatic hairdo's.
> 
> Got any pics of your sheared ones? Wet from a bath/swim? Otherwise funny looking?


If someone did that to me they would have to take my teeth away from me to keep me from biting them. Did you get her some sun screen lotion.


----------



## robert flynt

phinds said:


> My wife's dog Loki, a 135lb Great Pyrenees (Pyrenean Mountain Dog if you're in Europe). He's a great dog except that he drools like a leaky fire hose.


I saw one of those down here. He was raised with a herd of goats and thought he was one. He sure took care of the cayote problems the owner was having.


----------



## robert flynt

rdnkmedic said:


> Doesn't have to be a dog either. This is one of my roosters. He weighs about 10 lbs. He is a "frizzle" referring to his feathers. He looks like he walked backwards through a windstorm.
> 
> 
> Not sure why it turned sideways??? Help!


We had big rooster when I was around four that was mean and would try to spur us. One day our calf raked his small horn up my back and I saw an opportunity. Told my father when he got home, the rooster did it. My bad, that night we had chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Rainy day...



Poor Hudson can't be out chasing dog skirts. I have thunderstorms all around but not a drop of rain. I can see it though - maybe it'll get here. 


.


----------



## HomeBody

I buried my best friend. Got her when I retired and we were inseparable. You've all been there. Can't say more...hard to type when you're crying. Gary
[attachment=31249]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

HomeBody said:


> I buried my best friend. Got her when I retired and we were inseparable. You've all been there. Can't say more...hard to type when you're crying. Gary


I feel for you my friend,  I have been there too many times. They give us years of joy and companionship and it hurts when they go. It wont ever stop me from having animals in my life as companions, they give unselfishly.


----------



## rdnkmedic

So sorry for your loss, Gary. I (we) all know how you feel. It is a tremendous loss anytime a loved one dies. Pets are as much a part of our families as people are. Dogs will love you when no one else will. Remember the good times, my friend.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Really sorry to hear that Gary. I know nothing we can say will take the pain away, but a new pup would sure make a big distraction. 
Scott


----------



## Kevin

I'm sorry for your loss Gary. That's a bond that's hard to let go of. My condolences.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Hey Kevin, how about a pic of Cleo with her hair growing out? Has she gotten over being mad at you yet?


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> Hey Kevin, how about a pic of Cleo with her hair growing out? Has she gotten over being mad at you yet?



It's not grown out much. She doesn't look much different. She loves her crew cut though! 

.


----------



## HomeBody

Thanks guys. My wife retires before too long. I told her we'd get another pup then. Gary


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> Hey Kevin, how about a pic of Cleo with her hair growing out? Has she gotten over being mad at you yet?



I never updated her hairdo Kevin. I remembered when my wife sent me some pics she just took while on her walk - first the reminder of how Cleo looked after she got sheared . .











And this is her now . . . .





And it's not fair to show Cleo without showing her lover, Maestro. They've been together all their lives and have made many a puppy. Both now in retirement from that thankfully, says Cleo. Maestro is not as stoked about it but he still enjoys the walks with his old flame.





Cleo is the Alpha and rules her husband and offspring with an iron fist . . .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tclem

Sue(retired hog catch dog)/boogie ( still a mutt) 



 

Sue and ugly




 

Butterball



 

Kitty kitty #1 kitty kitty #2 and so forth and so on

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

I knew Kevin would come up with new names.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Fret440

Here's my shop mascot. Her name is Sugar. She tends to stay right where I need to be... under my feet.

Jacob

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin - Cleo looks much better. She's back to her full glory! Maestro is a handsome fella. I need to get Hudson down to that weight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

This is how Patches and I spend most evenings if I am in the easy chair. Will have to catch a good pic of Domino later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal

This here is Buster Pozey Born shortly after the Giants won their last WS .

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## barry richardson

Nice pup! does the fancy name mean he's a purebred?


----------



## manbuckwal

barry richardson said:


> Nice pup! does the fancy name mean he's a purebred?



Thanks, technically he is lol but not papered.


----------



## barry richardson

Whats the breed?


----------



## manbuckwal

Wirehaired fox terrier


----------



## DavidDobbs

Here is one of my partners in crime.
My wild child
Pure bread 100 mph Black Lab....

Lol

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

Here is a pic of my other buddy. From just a few weeks ago helping haha mom put dishes in the washer
He is a Chesapeake Bay Retriever he is 8 weeks old in the pic.


,

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## manbuckwal

DavidDobbs said:


> Here is a pic of my other buddy. From just a few weeks ago helping haha mom put dishes in the washer
> View attachment 43908,
> He is a Chesapeake Bay



That's a precious pic right there !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

DavidDobbs said:


> He is a Chesapeake Bay Retriever



Wonderful breed. So beautiful too.


----------



## DavidDobbs

Thanks Guys they are both great dogs/kids ........lol
The look on the labs ( Jesco ) face is the way he is all the time. Anything he does is 110%. Pretty good duck/ goose dog if he had a dial where I could adjust him down a bit.
The Chesapeake ( Cash ) is in training so he should be ready for Teal season this fall. 
Dave


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> This here is Buster Pozey Born shortly after the Giants won their last WS .
> View attachment 43858


Ha which one is buster. Lol. Named after a catcher


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Ha which one is buster. Lol. Named after a catcher



The lil dog, aka Bubba . Yep named after the catcher with a great personality lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> The lil dog, aka Bubba . Yep named after the catcher with a great personality lol


Oh yeah. Broken leg buster. Only position I ever played all my career. I know my catchers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well, I have made up my mind about a new friend. I would really like to get a German Shepherd. Or a Shiloh Shepherd like Kevin's.
Michele likes them. She picked out the last 2 pooches, so she wants me to pick this time.
I was thinking of naming him/her "Burl"....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Well, I have made up my mind about a new friend. I would really like to get a German Shepherd. Or a Shiloh Shepherd like Kevin's.
> Michele likes them. She picked out the last 2 pooches, so she wants me to pick this time.
> I was thinking of naming him/her "Burl"....


How bout Buckeye ? lol Bucky for short

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Umm...the wife says no to Bucky....traumatic childhood she says.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Glad to hear it Marc. Shepherds are awesome in so many ways. You just have to experience it to understand. Cant wait to see pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a shepherd mix for 14 years, she was an awesome dog, too damn smart sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Well, I have made up my mind about a new friend. I would really like to get a German Shepherd. Or a Shiloh Shepherd like Kevin's.
> Michele likes them. She picked out the last 2 pooches, so she wants me to pick this time.
> I was thinking of naming him/her "Burl"....



A great choice either way. Are you set on a puppy? There's many advantages to starting out with a puppy vs grown but the downside to Shilohs is that they are usually very expensive. Prohibitively so sometimes. Depending on the line, pet grade puppies (the least expensive) start at around $1500 to $3500 and go up from there into the working dog (rescue etc.) and show dog grade puppies and they are outrageously priced; of course you don't need those anyway. We have 5 grown and have talked about giving one away to a proper home but we have just never been able to let one go. We gave away 5 from 2 litters but it was easier when they were still just coming off the teet. Once we got attached to the ones we kept you just fall in love with each one individually and it's hard to let them go. Plus, it would break up the choir. They serenade us each night at least once usually 2 or 3 times throughout the night. It's magical.

If you get a Shiloh (or Shepherd of any kind) please also getting a mutt puppy for it if you cannot afford to get two puppies (ideal) - a smallish breed that the shepherd can protect and play with and grow up with. They love company and they will be much better around the house if they have a playmate to grow up with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hmmm....I only wanted to get one dee oh gee....haveta yap with the woman on that. Would it be a problem if it was a single dog? we have the grandkid every friday and saturday, and during the week, we usually don't go out, so it would be just us. 
I do want a pup...that way I can teach him/her what I would like to happen/do in my house.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think all animals are happier when they have a companion, whether it be cat or dog.


----------



## Kevin

Lots of "single pets" as you put it Marc, but the smarter the dog the more they need a companion IMO. That's why I suggested you get a small mutt for the Shepherd. With the right choice it's almost like not having another dog at all. I'll tell you what IMO is the perfect inside dog if you don't want a mutt (I love most mutts) and that's a poodle. They are smart as tacks, never shed, have a great demeanor, and can be trained as quick as a Shepherd. And they don't eat much. Get a mini not a toy and not a Standard either. Standard is the big poodle - nice breed but you'll already have _big _covered. Toy poodles are too damn small you can step on it and kill it accidentally but the miniature is just right IMO. And poodles can hold their own with a Shepherd (or the owner!) with wits. They're very smart.

If you get one don't give it that stupid foo foo cut! Two happy dogs are less upkeep than one frustrated lonely dog. JMO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I do have a cat.....a useless one. But it makes he wife happy to have a furball on her lap....


----------



## Kevin

The dog will be fine without a buddy. It's just better if you can but certainly not a bad thing if you can't.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I agree with kevin, the smarter the dog the more they need a companion, then they are less likely to get into trouble. Plus having another dog around makes them more socially adjusted with other dogs I think.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Thats three of us Marc saying two dogs... It makes a difference I would have never believed until I experienced it. If you can get 2 from the same litter the bond is even tighter. Believe it or not its less work for you. They entertain each other, exercise each other, groom each other, challenge each other, and train each other. If you don't get a Shilo, consider a German Czech mix. Thats what mine are. Mother was German and Father was a Czech. They are about 75% of a King shepherd in size.


----------



## Brink

That's what Moma brink said, the dogs will keep each other company...they'll learn from each other...on and on, more dogs and more.
L-R, Annie from La, Cleo from Al, and Nova from Tn.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Monkey's looking after dogs. What's the world coming to.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## NYWoodturner

Cleo and Nova both look like they have some Sheppie in them


----------



## ripjack13

OMG.....a king shepherd! Awesome!


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Cleo and Nova both look like they have some Sheppie in them



Cleo is a shep/husky mix that only grew to 38#. 

Nova, as we were told, is a shep/rotty . In actuality, she's a bourbon hound chihuahua. She's also the shop dog, and a tennis ball lasts less than a minute with her.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## sbwertz

Bear is half German Shepherd and half Shar-pei. He was abandoned in the alley behind my house when he was 10 weeks old. Who could resist this face







Now he is three years old and has turned out to be one of the best pets we've ever had. Never chewed up anything, doesn't get into the trash, doesn't steal food, will fetch a ball til he drops!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin

He's a beautiful dog - never seen such a mix. To me he just has a look that says _"I'm quite a bit smarter than your average redneck."_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sbwertz

He looks like a German Shepherd with Shar-pei ears and tail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Both are loyal breeds, great looking dog.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sbwertz

I love his "spectacles"


----------



## Tclem

Here is butterball Shepard/Rott mix I've had for. 13 1/2 years. Guarding the wood pile

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CodyS



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice dogs Cody.


----------



## barry richardson

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> View attachment 51424 View attachment 51425 View attachment 51426
> View attachment 51427


Looks like some wombat in the first one lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls

This is my hunting buddy Jax. He's 18 months old. He coming along pretty good, still got a ways to go. Probably the best and smartest dog I've had.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cody Killgore

Here's Rocky. He's my shop cat. He was a stray that showed up one day and would not go away. I finally decided to take him in. He has been the best cat.

Rocky spends more time in the shop with me than anywhere else (I installed a cat door for him). He also loves to bring me "gifts". So far he's brought me a copperhead, more lizards than I can count, more voles than I can count, 3 baby squirrels, and a baby rabbit. A natural born killer. This will be the 3rd year I've had him. He wasn't fully grown when he showed up.

Comes runnin when you call his name. Also spends nights in the house (did I mention he was spoiled?)

Certainly went from stray to spoiled.

(I know my shop floor is dirty)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great looking cat Cody, the strays do make the best companions. I never seem to choose a cat, they choose me. They are natural born killers, cats are one of the few animals that hunt and kill for fun and just the challenge of it. Around here once I take a cat in and have them checked by a vet they never are allowed to roam the neighborhood, they are always supervised when they go outside. Feline aids and leukemia are rampant here and outdoor cats don't live long. I was going to take a cat in that had six toes, he came up positive for aids and I had to put him down, that sucked. Last batch of 5 I had lived between 14 and 20 years. There is one cat I see around my house that is going down quickly, he doesn't have much more time on this earth, very sad really.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Cody I am basically anti-cat but that is one cool cat. I'd love to have a cat like that. Well in fact I have had a couple in my lifetime with those qualities but I had the worst luck with them living a full life and all. I would never let a cat live in the house but a shop cat is cool I have had a couple of those also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well so I bought a house and moved, the house came complete with a moma cat and 4 kittens under the porch. I have been feeding them all for a few weeks now, once I discovered that they where there. Moma was bringing birds and rabbits and garbage pickings to feed the babies so I started feeding them. So the other night I set a live trap with some canned chicken and I caught all 4 kittens, I guess them at about 12 weeks old. So now I have some new companions to tame. A couple I can touch already, a couple hiss, spit, and swat with their claws. They will come around eventually, they are just scared, they where born wild and it will take some time. I take them to the vet on monday. Here's a couple of pics.
This was 1 day after I caught them, they where still pretty scared of me.
A grey tiger stripe with white feet and a calico with white feet.








The little black on is very small compared to the others and is the easiest to pet and touch, although it still is not very sure about being touched by humans.




The grey one is the largest and full of cattitude! I some times wonder if it will ever calm down, it growls less now but still hisses and swats at me. Kinda funny such a small animal being so tuff. 



So I named the grey one smokey, the calico is called patch, the tiger stripe is tigger, and the black one is soot. 



I watched these little guys for weeks playing in my front yard, climbing trees, and interacting with the moma kitty. Very amusing and better than tv.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Your new immediate family. Way cool Greg. My money is on the black one for daddy's pet. Not because of the color of her coat, but because of her eyes. Shes the runt maybe but my guess is she has more wits about her than her two siblings. What's #4 aka bashful look like?


----------



## elijahhenry10

This is my cat, Stripe. He's not very friendly, and seems to have quite an aroma to him. My moms not a big fan of him either. She always yells at me when I let him in the house. I just feel bad for the little guy. If anyone's looking to adopt another pet, I guess I could let the little furball go to a good, loving home.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## HomeBody

We're dog sitting this week. This is Hank, one of our Giant Schnauzer puppies from 7 yrs. ago. He's an agility champion, and is starting to get a little fame. 95 lbs. and he's a dynamo. I'm not locking my doors at night this week. Gary

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

i love your dogs....they are awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody

You have a nice matched set. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

We brought home a new addition tonight. She's a rescue puppy.... 8 weeks old. We're told she's a Chesapeake retriever and Australian shepherd mix, but we don't really care. We think we're going to call her Miso.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Happy dog!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Lucky doggie!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!! Good for you! Rescues are the best dogs....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Here's Thor, my bud, had him 28 years, talks up a storm.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mrfish55

I also have 2 salt tanks, a 400 and 1000 gal, hence the Mrfish

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Mrfish55 said:


> Here's Thor, my bud, had him 28 years, talks up a storm.
> View attachment 64877



Can he say yellow cedar burl

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mrfish55

manbuckwal said:


> Can he say yellow cedar burl



No but he does a mean heeeere kitty kitty kitty, cats are scared to death of him, and rightfully so he's a biter, we had one cat that thought he could take on the talking crow, spent the rest of his days with a kinked tail. I don't take him in the shop, he makes toothpicks out of any wood he can get his chomper on

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Keller that's a fine looking pup. I bet she fills out to be a real beauty. Hope you'll post up some progression shots every few months and let us see her grow up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

We've got 3 beagles, or two beagles and one who thinks he's a cat.....

All are rescues. Two from around here and the one up top that thinks he's a cat came from Kentucky after his older owner had to give him up and he ended up in a kill shelter.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Happy puppies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78

This is our dog Slinky. Shes a Bassett Hound about 3 years old. We got her about a year ago from a shelter and shes super sweet and lazy. Ive always had big dogs like Doberman pinscers, german shepards and labs but Slinky is a good dog. I think we might look for a Corgi sometime next year. I think my wife just likes dogs with stubby little legs...

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> I think my wife just likes dogs with stubby little legs...



Ruff! Ruff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## kazuma78

I do like the really long ears though


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bassets are cool, they can be quite the characters, Great pic of the wife and pooch together. Both are fine looking, lol.
They say that bassets have those long ears to help channel scent to their noses (like bloodhounds), after all they are hunting dogs.


----------



## kazuma78

Yeah that's what my wife said about their ears. Kind of use them to trap the smell in. She sniffs everything and is a real character. Did you ever have a bassett?


----------



## woodtickgreg

kazuma78 said:


> Yeah that's what my wife said about their ears. Kind of use them to trap the smell in. She sniffs everything and is a real character. Did you ever have a bassett?


I have not, but a friend had a female and she was a hoot! Great dog, very friendly and loved to play. They have lots of energy when they are pups and then mellow as they age. People usually don't think of them as a large dog but they really are just with short thick legs, but they can weigh quite a bit for their shortness. I do like those big floppy ears too!


----------



## kazuma78

woodtickgreg said:


> I have not, but a friend had a female and she was a hoot! Great dog, very friendly and loved to play. They have lots of energy when they are pups and then mellow as they age. People usually don't think of them as a large dog but they really are just with short thick legs, but they can weigh quite a bit for their shortness. I do like those big floppy ears too!


I wasn't sure how much I would like her but shes a great dog. Shes mellow most of the time and wants to play whenever I get home every day. And the thing about them being a big dog on stubby little legs is exactly what I told my wife when I first went to her house and saw the bassett hound her parents have. Haha I would recommend them to most people now. Unfortunately though my wife doesn't like Dobermans so I doubt I will ever have one of those again. Most of them aren't mean, people just perceive them that way.


----------



## Karl_99

Here is our clan...Penny is a red bassett hound, Grace is a tri-color bassett hound and Missy is the calico cat. They are in they usual action poses!

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78

Karl_99 said:


> Here is our clan...Penny is a red bassett hound, Grace is a tri-color bassett hound and Missy is the calico cat. They are in they usual action poses!



Nice! Those are some good lookin bassetts! haha Grace has some big ears!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99

They are goofballs, but lovable goofballs! These are the 4th and 5th bassetts we have had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great looking clan.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Here's my little girl when she was a puppy and now, best dog most of the time

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 4


----------



## gman2431

Cool thread!

Here's mine, he'll be 10 here before long and is slowing down in hi old age. Its either long day in the workshop sleeping next to th wood stove or in the house in his usual spot. He's still got a ton of spunk but I can tell he's getting old and deserves the lazy days, he's earned em. 

We also have a cat.... dam thing hates me. I've never been able to touch it and the couple times I've held it I thought it was gonna rip my face off. It loves the wife so I guess it will stay to please her. The dog takes great joy in chasing and harassing this cat, it kinda makes me smile a little. Payback from man's best friend. Lol

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Nova, our bourbon-hound chihuahua. Rescue dog from TN.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

She wasn't posing. Moma Brink was eating a cookie and she was very interested in it.


----------



## DKMD

Raked and bagged leaves today, cleaned the gutters, burned a bunch of crap in the chiminea... My new girl is worn out from 'helping'.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

New addition to the fold Brink?


----------



## Brink

No, been with us two years. Just perfect timing for pic.


----------



## Kevin

Nice socks Keller.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I knew it was too good to be true... There had to be something wrong with this dog. Well, I figured out what it is...

THIS DOG EATS BURL!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Kevin

Time for last rites . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99

Hope he doesn't pinch a log on the living room carpet!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Dave - Gail called you out on it... Instead of taking it away you took a picture... This pup already has you wrapped around her paw.


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## gman2431

Beautiful dog Kevin! 

I take it you lost him today. Sorry man. They are like kids.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

This is sad news Kevin. I'm sorry to hear this my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damnit I hate to hear that Kevin. I know how much he meant to you and Terry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Sorry, Kevin. Was just wondering about them. Really sorry, and thinking of you both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

I'm so sad now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So sad for you my friend. I know what that is like. But no more suffering for him. He was a beautiful boy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut

Not cool. Very sorry for your loss Kevin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Down right sucks!!!!! Sorry to hear that Kevin !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1

Very sorry to hear this news Kevin, we've been there and lost one of our "kids" too.
You never get over it. Maestro looked like a great member of your family, and I'm
sure that he knew he was loved. So sorry for you.
Randy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

So sorry to hear this, I was hoping for a different outcome. We haven't been there yet with our furry kids but Our first Beagle is getting older and slowing down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bummer- sorry to here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

Very sorry, Kevin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Awful news, sorry for your loss Kevin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Sorry to hear

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Kevin

I'm sorry to hear it Ken. It's never easy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

So sorry to hear that Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> View attachment 73082
> 
> View attachment 73084



I missed this. Kevin...I am sorry to see this. 
My condolences to you...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Condolences to you Ken.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

So many years of joy they give us and it hurts so bad when they leave us. But I will never be without furry friends, they enrichen our lives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn Ken - Sorry to hear about that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> View attachment 75402
> 
> View attachment 75403
> 
> View attachment 75404



That's pictures of Cleo going home I hope? Everything turned out OK?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh boy! Homeward bound?!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

55 lbs of lap puppy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Were at sonic shes getting her favorite I order a double decker fish sandwich, remove the breading from one of the patties and let it cool for 5 minutes while she salivates and moans before i give it to her ... she inhales it in .327 seconds. Then i eat mine yummy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Oh boy! Homeward bound?!!



You stuck this song in my head so I gotta stick it in yours now.  






Love the song actually.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

JR Custom Calls said:


> 55 lbs of lap puppy




Your pup looks a lil camera shy


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> Your pup looks a lil camera shy



That was my thought too. But not the owner. There's a dog and a ham.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> That was my thought too. But not the owner. There's a dog and a ham.



Thought u might like this pic

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Beautiful dog! Great picture is he yours? Your grand baby and son/daughter dog maybe?


----------



## ripjack13

Burl wants to know what I'm listening to...




 






Kevin said:


> You stuck this song in my head so I gotta stick it in yours now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the song actually.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Beautiful dog! Great picture is he yours? Your grand baby and son/daughter dog maybe?



No just a cute pic I came across when I was looking for something else . Made me think of you instantly tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

here's our special dog... rescue from the Spca....
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h23/mdlbldrmatt135/misc%20stuff/20150401_153728.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Cool Matt he looks like a brute. What is he?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

The Vet and Spca say he's a Shepherd mix..... we're not sure mixed with what though.

We have 3 cats as well...

A chocolate Siamese, the vet tried to keep..... A grey tiger "mutt", and a three legged Orange (also a rescue from the Spca) He was found with his leg caught in a trap. he'd been there almost 5 years when the Wife's 17yr old cat passed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

My daughter has one of those Bengal cats. It's so cool and smart too.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt, he looks like he has Akita in him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I agee with Greg...Akita...or Chow?


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Poor Zuko. Since his daddy Maestro died he and I are the only two males left on the property. He follows me everywhere. He won't let any of the delivery guys get near me. He's not like Cleo where she will make friends after a few minutes, he gets pissed when anyone approaches me and scares the pee out of them. I need to work with him a little more. He's free-roaming now though since Maestro died and he has acknowledged me fully as his alpha - he never leaves the property anymore except for when we go for walks. I miss Maestro but he was a terrible influence on all the dogs bless his heart.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jerry B

just saw this post ......... Hercules, or "Herc" ..... the Shop Boss, Night Watchman, spoiled rotten and an overall pain in the butt ........... can't imagine life without him

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Final Strut

Here is my chubby buddy Boomer.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78

Jerry B said:


> just saw this post ......... Hercules, or "Herc" ..... the Shop Boss, Night Watchman, spoiled rotten and an overall pain in the butt ........... can't imagine life without him
> 
> View attachment 82896
> 
> View attachment 82897 View attachment 82898


Jerry I love your dog. He really cracks me up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jerry B

Thanks Josh .... he's old, cranky, and cantankerous just like me, which is probably why we get along so well
that and he loves working with wood & sawdust just as much as I do 
You should see him when mailman brings us boxes of wood, he's as happy to get them as I am 
and always has to smell the boxes & pass his test before I can bring them into the shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78

Haha that's awesome. At least he isn't like @DKMD's dog who started eating some burl when he brought him home haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

My newest addition... Their names are breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

So once Hudson got his new glasses he was thrilled to be able to read with ease.


 

He was reading through our emails and found our vacation itinerary and decided he was all in. He is waiting for the trip to the airport...

Reactions: Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ChrisK

My name is Ira. Hello from Corinthos, Greece.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Kevin

Chris beautiful bird - what kind is that and is a talker? If so what does he/she say and what language? I know you kuve where there is a confluence of several languages - or did you move to Greece lately?


----------



## ChrisK

Kevin said:


> Chris beautiful bird - what kind is that and is a talker? If so what does he/she say and what language? I know you kuve where there is a confluence of several languages - or did you move to Greece lately?


Kevin, she's a 10 year old female Congo African Grey. In theory (real life is sometimes different), CAGs are considered to be the best talkers. This one talks a lot and is very lovely... that is when she wants. One of her best formulas is the "bad bird" one. That is when I don't give her what I'm eating, she blasts me with different kind of screams punctuated by the "bad bird" formula.
She also initiates dialogues like:
Bird: "Christos"
Me: "Yes"
Bird: " I love you", etc.

I forgot: the bird speaks Greek. I moved to Greece till September.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ChrisK

And here my former friend, the... ferocious and wild Aris (we lost him 3 years ago).

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## barry richardson

This is Ruben. Mini Schnauzer, big for the breed though, weighs about 30lbs. Loves to chase birds, but this is the first time I know of that he actually caught one, a dove. He's mighty proud. In fact he is out there now eating it..... as it should be....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal

barry richardson said:


> This is Ruben. Mini Schnauzer, big for the breed though, weighs about 30lbs. Loves to chase birds, but this is the first time I know of that he actually caught one, a dove. He's mighty proud. In fact he is out there now eating it..... as it should be....
> View attachment 83937



Thats one heck of a feat for a dog on wide open ground like that .


----------



## Tony

This is our dog Maggie. Doesn't look like a killer I know.....



 

But this is what she caught yesterday..

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Barry I have a bird catcher too. Nellie. She's the one that looks more like and runs like a greyhound rather than a Shiloh Shepherd. If her and Ruben teamed up the birds would fly south to get away lol.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Barry I have a bird catcher too. Nellie. She's the one that looks more like and runs like a greyhound rather than a Shiloh Shepherd. If her and Ruben teamed up the birds would fly south to get away lol.



Mine tries to catch birds, but so far no luck. They're faster than the possums I guess. She's got 2 so far.


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> Barry I have a bird catcher too. Nellie. She's the one that looks more like and runs like a greyhound rather than a Shiloh Shepherd. If her and Ruben teamed up the birds would fly south to get away lol.


Yea, Ruben's not very fast, I think he just got lucky... Who knows, now that he's got the taste of blood, he may pick up his game...


----------



## Kevin

Well the lore is among those of us who grew up around the coast that once a shark gets a taste of man blood it is more likely to seek man and become a man eater. . . and I understand that mountain men say the same thing about bears (@bearmanric is this true?), so who knows maybe Ruben just discovered his true killer calling . . . . .


----------



## Brink

"Mummy, you gots hot dog.
We don't gots hot dog"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mrfish55

New additions to the family
Skittles- pineapple conure


 
And Blue- Indian ring neck

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool birds. My neighbor has one of those giant white cockatoos, it's really a character. In the summer when her windows are open I can hear the bird barking like a dog because it hears dogs bark and imitates them. Great burglar alarm!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## winters98

My buddy and my parents old labs

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Not my dog but he is the Post Office dog at my local USPO. He lives next door but he has been coming over during business hours at the PO for at least 4 years. His name is Jughead . . . 



 

My buddy Justin is the post master and keeps a bowl of water at the side door for him and people bring him food too. Justin told me a funny story about Jughead the other day. He said the Weenie dog that lives next door to Jughead comes over too sometimes. One day Justin had the back door open and Weenie came in and Justin gave him a piece of beef jerky. Weenie disappeared out the back door immediately but was back for another piece in just a few seconds. This repeated 2 more times before he decided to investigate. Weenie was taking the jerky out front and giving it to Jughead as fast as Justin was giving it to him!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Belle enjoying a nice fall afternoon.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jim Beam

my best dog ever, Jack. He was a stray that adopted me. He lived with me for 17 years.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

The little boston bull is cute too, they can be characters.


----------



## Jim Beam

Oh yeah, we have 3 now and it's like living with cartoon characters.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

@Kevin and @NYWoodturner , you both have beautiful shepherds. We're holding off till our next move for a dog, and shepherds keep making a shortlist of breeds that appeal to us for many reasons. When we get closer, I may reach out to get more info. I've not heard of the Shiloh before yours Kevin, looks like a nice variant to consider after reading a few online excerpts.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Good choice Tim. Shepherds are often misunderstood by those that have never had them. Depending on what you're after, Shiloh's have a lot to offer. Not knocking regular ones they can be as good or better fit depending on what you're after. And the most important thing of course is you. You can take a heinz 57 and make him fit your needs - the main thing is spening time and letting them know how to please you. I'm sure you know all this. Can't wait to see what you get!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I am an avid dog lover and have had several different breeds, but I honestly can't see ever not owning a shepherd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had a shepherd mix for 14 years, smartest dog I ever owned. And a true companion too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

This was last week . When I sit down he takes advantage of the opportunity

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

@TimR we are thinking about adopting this 4 year old Shiloh that is about to be retired by her breeder in VA this spring or summer. Check her out ain't she pretty . . .









This is what is called "re-homing" and it's a great option for someone that wants a well-socialized, obedient adult dog. You might consider it unless you really want a puppy. But since you don't have kids it could be a really good option for you. Kids and puppies go well growing up together but if you adopt you can have an instant furry firend - they usually adapt to their new family very quickly.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> @TimR we are thinking about adopting this 4 year old Shiloh that is about to be retired by her breeder in VA this spring or summer. Check her out ain't she pretty . . .
> 
> View attachment 90622
> 
> View attachment 90623
> 
> This is what is called "re-homing" and it's a great option for someone that wants a well-socialized, obedient adult dog. You might consider it unless you really want a puppy. But since you don't have kids it could be a really good option for you. Kids and puppies go well growing up together but if you adopt you can have an instant furry firend - they usually adapt to their new family very quickly.




That is a beautiful Shepherd Kevin !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn she's gorgeous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Does the dog come with all that white stuff also?? @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> View attachment 96289
> 
> View attachment 96285
> 
> View attachment 96286
> 
> View attachment 96287
> 
> View attachment 96288



No wonder we get along, your shop looks like mine (only cleaner!)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is embarrassing. Michele bought Burl a fleece shirt she had custom made online. .....wouldn't be so bad if it was camo...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

The pup is growing fast Kev. The 2 of them are cute together!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker

My critters.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thems cows look skinny. Cool critters


----------



## hmmvbreaker

woodtickgreg said:


> Thems cows look skinny. Cool critters


yep. Theyre jerseys. They will always look skinny and eat like they are starved. Still gonna taste good though.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> View attachment 96289
> 
> View attachment 96285
> 
> View attachment 96286
> 
> View attachment 96287
> 
> View attachment 96288



Awesome pics Kevin. Looks like Kaiser think sheppie ears are chew toys. The last 2 pics looks like he's telling Cleo secrets... They're plotting man....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> This is embarrassing. Michele bought Burl a fleece shirt she had custom made online. .....wouldn't be so bad if it was camo...
> View attachment 96298


I didn't realize Burl was a she.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Awesome pics Kevin. Looks like Kaiser think sheppie ears are chew toys. The last 2 pics looks like he's telling Cleo secrets... They're plotting man....



Zuko just takes the abuse. He's incredibly patient with him. Cleo shuts him down hard. He barks and growls at Cleo but from a distance usually lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> I didn't realize Burl was a she.



Yep....

Burl.burl.burl...burls my girl....


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Yep....
> 
> Burl.burl.burl...burls my girl....


Doesn't excuse the custom made fleece, but at least makes the pink ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

JFK, his mother died just after birthing. She didn't bleed out right so most of the cuts have a liver like taste. JFK gets kicked around a bit but does well with the kids and dogs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

awe....cute lil meat slab...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LSCG

this is my newest pup Ranger. he's a little over a year old now but in this picture he's just a few months old. I don't have any recent pics but will try and take some soon.


his mother is a half Chihuahua half shih Tzu that my aunt rescued. we didn't know it at the time but she was pregnant and ended up having 9 puppies. judging from his looks i believe his dad must have been a full blood red heeler.


http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/IMG_6140_zpslo3pkbzg.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

He's a great looking pup! Love his colors. I can't really see the taco in him and don't care for taco dogs - he looks a lot more heeler than anything - really beautiful dog. What is his temperament like?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG

Kevin said:


> He's a great looking pup! Love his colors. I can't really see the taco in him and don't care for taco dogs - he looks a lot more heeler than anything - really beautiful dog. What is his temperament like?



thanks!

yeah, being a heeler, catahoula, blue lacy kind of guy one reason I like him so much is he doesn't look like a Chihuahua or shih Tzu at all. don't tell my Chihuahua I said that though.

he likes to bark at his brothers and sisters but all in all he's really sweet and pretty smart too. when I go out to the barn to feed the horses he'll sit and watch me from the yard. really he's too small to hunt with but I need to take him out to the hog pen and see if he shows any interest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I really dig catahoula's also but man they are a HANDFUL until you get them lined out. We had one named Chief about 6 or 7 years ago but he disappeared. 

Kaiser (the Texas Heeler you asked about) also likes to try and dominate his brothers and sisters. He barks and bites at their ears. They all outweigh him by between 70 to well over 100 pounds. When Cleo gets annoyed she will pile drive his head into the ground. Zuko who is like a small pony tolerates him lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Out for a walk with the girls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Out for a walk with the girls.
> 
> View attachment 96486



One of 'em bites hard when she be mad an stuff.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> One of 'em bites hard when she be mad an stuff.....



This one?


----------



## woodtickgreg

I took in another stray kitten, he's 4 months old and very affectionate. He's the only male cat in the house now. I named him Stanley. He looks a little scared in the pic, first time in a carrier and all, but he did really good at the vet, no problems handling him and the doc had a hard time listening to his heart because he wouldn't stop purring. Gotta give it a few days for the introduction with the girls, but he's so friendly I don't think it will be a problem. Cats have to be introduced slowly or fights can happen. Being that he is a kitten it may go smoother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam

A lap full.....



 

It's like living with three cartoon characters

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ben Holt

Our 1.5 yo labs getting a peroxide/dawn/baking soda bath this morning after learning what a skunk is/does. Ugh

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## LSCG

Kevin said:


> I really dig catahoula's also but man they are a HANDFUL until you get them lined out. We had one named Chief about 6 or 7 years ago but he disappeared.
> 
> Kaiser (the Texas Heeler you asked about) also likes to try and dominate his brothers and sisters. He barks and bites at their ears. They all outweigh him by between 70 to well over 100 pounds. When Cleo gets annoyed she will pile drive his head into the ground. Zuko who is like a small pony tolerates him lol.




yeah all the Catahoula's I had really needed to work. it's a shame yours disappeared. I've had a couple dogs get loose and run off over the years and it's not easy losing them.

sounds like Kaiser is full of energy, I bet he's a lot of fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Ben Holt said:


> Our 1.5 yo labs getting a peroxide/dawn/baking soda bath this morning after learning what a skunk is/does. Ugh
> 
> View attachment 96500



Lol! Boy I bet those two are mischief at that age around a skunk. 

Mines gonna be 11 and still likes messing with them. I swear he likes the smell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam

I found this picture of out first Boston when she was still a pup

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

BTW Kevin - WE haven't has a Kaiser in quite some time...


----------



## duncsuss

NYWoodturner said:


> BTW Kevin - WE haven't has a Kaiser in quite some time...



I think Scott was trying to say "Hey, @Kevin -- could you take some more pix of Kaiser and post them for us, please?"


----------



## Kevin

Okay I will try to get them today. He's hard to get though.

Update on his temperment. He is the bossiest dog I have ever known. I have nicknamed him "Little Hitler" but my wife doesn't like that so I just call him "Little Bit". She does too. He answers to kaiser and Little Bit equally well. He also answers to Little Hitler when my wife is not around. He is extremely jealous and attacks the other dogs whenever they try to get lovin' from us. It's not a "play attack" it's vicious and all 4 dogs including the 140 pounder run away from him as best they can because he launches himself in the air like an arrow straight at their ears and faces and bites them as hard as he can. He can keep up with all the dogs except Nellie who runs like a Greyhound but he is not much slower. His legs are so long now compared to his body he has to walk at a slight offset gait so his feet don't hit each other. I have no clue how he manages to run so fast. 

Zuko and Cleo stopped coming in the shop because he has laid sole claim to it as his and my domain. He was allowing Zuko to come i occasionally but recently he doesn't even allow Zuko in. Zuko and Little Bit play likek puppies and are each others' favorite, but I have to lock Hitler up when I want to spend time with any of the other dogs. He goes apey when I do that and he sees me petting or grooming them. If we thought our Shepherds had personality it's because neither of us had ever owned - or been owned - by a Texas Heeler. This guy is hilarious and smarter than the Shepherds and I didn't think that was possible.

By my description it probably sounds like he's a little Cujo - and he is but only when he wants to keep the other dogs separated from us. That's his natural instinct to herd even more so than the Shepherds. When he is not doing that, he plays with them like they're his playmates and they all love him as long as we don't get involved with their time together because they know Mr. Hyde will come out of him. He has claimed the title of Alpha male already and only on rare occasion when Zuko gets backed into a corner (literally) will he use his massive size and put Kaiser into submission, but it rarely happens anymore in fact I haven't seen that happen in weeks. He's also claimed the position of house dog. Cleo doesn't even want to come in any longer. When we invited her in before the last rain storm she looked at kaiser beside here and promptly walked off the back porch and went into her igloo. It's because he is always moving her around the house in the middle of the night when he wakes up and decides he wants her spot. What a coincidence.

That's the update for now got to get back on the mill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

Sounds like you all have a handful there -- difficult not to feel sorry for the other dogs who've suddenly had to learn there's a new sherriff in town.


----------



## DaveHawk

My yard pets. They hear the bike pull in the driveway they come running, LOL
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20150807_174126.jpg

The 3 amigos, Jack, Johnny and Dog Jack and Johnny have been raised in the shop Dog the Black is my oldest son's and brother to Jack. Johnny is the new boy Yellow. So actually these are my grand dogs. LOL
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/Mobile%20Uploads/Attachment.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I just realized I took some a couple of weeks ago when he was helping me get pallet orders out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss

I think it's the way his ears fold forward that makes him so damned cute.

(And I am *not* a "dog-person" in any way.)


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> I think it's the way his ears fold forward that makes him so damned cute.



I've called him The Flying Nun a few times too for that reason lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Man I would love to come watch you mill for a day or so Kevin. You would even get free labor! Just ask Cliff I ain't scared to work. 

If only you could turn that heat down or put on enough clothes for the only season I could show up and not melt. Lol


----------



## Kevin

Cody it is 65 degrees right now - bring your coat and loan it to me and I'll give you a tee shirt haha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Cody it is 65 degrees right now - bring your coat and loan it to me and I'll give you a tee shirt haha.



Deal!!!


----------



## DKMD

We got a new addition. She's a rescue from a local place, and she looks like she's been put together from leftover parts of other dogs. Probably the worst overbite I've ever seen... She's so ugly, she's cute.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Jack had a break from the shop and kept me company when I was recuperating from knee replacement.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

New addition to the family. We just got her tonight, so there is no name yet.
She's a West German Shepherd. 



 



 



 



 


This is the Sire.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Zoie enjoying the beach. 


 
Gator not feeling the spirit


 
Chloe all tuckered out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> New addition to the family. We just got her tonight, so there is no name yet.
> She's a West German Shepherd.
> 
> View attachment 112673
> 
> View attachment 112672
> 
> View attachment 112674
> 
> View attachment 112675
> 
> 
> This is the Sire.
> View attachment 112677
> 
> View attachment 112676



What a beautiful pup!!! We have similar tastes in dog breeds, and I must admit, in toenail polish as well. Nice color. 

Seriously, Urma is bad ass, I'm sure Brady will be too. (I bet Gail wouldn't protest too much).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

This pic popped up on FB memories from four years ago. Puppy Nova da Shopdog. 
She still had her Tennessee accent then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

My Field bred English Cocker Spaniel "Maddie". A little early season training

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> What a beautiful pup!!! We have similar tastes in dog breeds, and I must admit, in toenail polish as well. Nice color.
> 
> Seriously, Urma is bad ass, I'm sure Brady will be too. (I bet Gail wouldn't protest too much).



Irma is the name of the photographer. The Sire's name is Pato. Here is a link to some of his Google images
pato di zenevredo

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> View attachment 112970



Why do you need permission from your dog to go to the woodshop? Just go. Sheesh.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Useful 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

here's our newest....
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h23/mdlbldrmatt135/Mobile%20Uploads/20160624_132750.jpg 

this pic is about 2 months old now, he hasn't really slowed down enough to get a decent pic lately. He's a Boxer/Pit/Lab mix (only Lab we see is his personality)

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415

Got tired helping in shop today ... Time for a snooze ... Might be some trouble ... Last thing boss did last night was give all fur babies a bath ... She is only one that sleeps at my feet .. Other 5 look for more comfortable spots

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kaia is the same way... has to be at my feet. Makes me nervous here at the grinder so I open a drawer on the grinder table to protect her from sports and steel dust. I bought her a bed to keep beside me but she won't have any part of that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

here's an Updated pic from last night.... He was patiently waiting to do the pre-wash on some dishes.
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h23/mdlbldrmatt135/Mobile%20Uploads/20160907_175754.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Happy Halloween & birthday Cleo! You're a scary 12 today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Cleo

Thanks dad! Do I get a special treat today?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Yeah mom gone to town to get you a special treat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cleo

Oh goody!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

gman2431 said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> Here's mine, he'll be 10 here before long and is slowing down in hi old age. Its either long day in the workshop sleeping next to th wood stove or in the house in his usual spot. He's still got a ton of spunk but I can tell he's getting old and deserves the lazy days, he's earned em.
> 
> We also have a cat.... dam thing hates me. I've never been able to touch it and the couple times I've held it I thought it was gonna rip my face off. It loves the wife so I guess it will stay to please her. The dog takes great joy in chasing and harassing this cat, it kinda makes me smile a little. Payback from man's best friend. LolView attachment 64953View attachment 64954View attachment 64956



Lost my best friend today... Thanks for all the years buddy.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Tony

gman2431 said:


> Lost my best friend today... Thanks for all the years buddy.



That sucks hard Cody, I'm truly sorry to hear that man. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Lost my best friend today... Thanks for all the years buddy.



Condolences Cody, sorry to hear that....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider

Old bat! Love her so much. Lina's her name.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider

I feel bad, Cody, about your loss. how old was the pooch?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> I feel bad, Cody, about your loss. how old was the pooch?



He was 12 and cancer took him. Just recently made an urn for him and the thread is in the turners area.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Here are my pests...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Wow...those are some strange looking varmints....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

Well the house has been quiet enough for too long.....

Our newest addition is here and is a handsome boy. Black and silver GSD that just turned 8 weeks old and came home with us today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Cody - Thats a handsome boy! Whats his name? Does he have some Australian Shepherd in him? The paws look like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

NYWoodturner said:


> Cody - Thats a handsome boy! Whats his name? Does he have some Australian Shepherd in him? The paws look like it.



Nope he's a purebred, I got him from a breeder around here. Mom was a white and dad was all black. She spit out some whites some bi color and he was the only silver.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Oh and name is Rollo after the king and Viking.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

He should turn out like this but with more black in him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kaia can have a boyfriend when he gets a little bigger. She is 10 months old now. GSD stands for "Got Some Dirt" on my nose digging up all the shrubs you planted.... Just a heads up...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

gman2431 said:


> He should turn out like this but with more black in him. View attachment 127710



Damn thats a handsome fella! Is that the Sire?


----------



## gman2431

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn thats a handsome fella! Is that the Sire?



Just an image of what he should turn into but with more black. I wanted an all black but those were really hard to get around here and not to mention some serious coin...


----------



## gman2431

Oh Kaia is so cute! I cant wait for the phase when his ears start to stand up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

Couple good looking dogs guys.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Someone got his first trip to lake Michigan today. Waves were kinda scary but digging sand was a riot...!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Happy little dog

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## The100road

Cooper and ida. Ida the cat absolutely idols Cooper. Cooper pretends like she doesn't exist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Moozie. My neighbor's cat at my woodturning studio. Moozie loves to come see me every morning when I open the back door.
He has never tried to use the shavings on my floor fer a cat box like my neighbors other cat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Cow and his son calf lol now how am I to work with them in the way

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 129055 Cow and his son calf lol now how am I to work with them in the way



At least they won't lack for bedding in your Shop! Tony


----------



## steve bellinger

Yea but that's what I was trying to clean up this morning. They didn't want me to I guess. lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## steve bellinger



Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## steve bellinger

This was are oldest brothers poem he wrote to his dog.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## gman2431

Thats beautiful Steve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Yea he's been writing songs and singing in bands all his life. Well I think he did his first show at 12. And he's 62 now. So he's no stranger to writing how he feels in his soul.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

We got a new pup on Saturday. I grew up with labs and have been wanting one for awhile. She is 8 weeks old and so far we are going with Bailey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kaia is now a year old

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

NYWoodturner said:


> Kaia is now a year old
> 
> View attachment 130957


That's a great picture!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

My English Cocker Maddie. Showing off her retrieving skills.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## gman2431

Mr Rollo just turned 4 months and has grown a lot!



He also thinks he's got it all figured out on how to sleep out back in the shop....

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Gator chilling after the hurricane.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo

Well he isn't mine but my oldest daughter got a puppy and named it Buster. They came over for a visit and I got out my camera and shot a couple of photos of him. Here's one of them.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## NYWoodturner



Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 7


----------



## NYWoodturner

I picked up my newest today. Long hair shepherd

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

NYWoodturner said:


> I picked up my newest today. Long hair shepherd
> 
> View attachment 134554
> 
> View attachment 134562



Beautiful!!! 

Mine just turned 6 months old today!! Seems like yesterday he was just a baby like that riding home in the car !

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Scott that is a cutie!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Peanut

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## lonewolf

Here's Oliver twist . he spent 18 months at the pound. Now he's with me and my four other dogs.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## gman2431

Love seeing everyone's pets and Mr Peets future dinner!! 

Should be a rule that @NYWoodturner owes us weekly pics of the new pup!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> PeanutView attachment 134646



Looks more like a 1/4 pounder to me....


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> I picked up my newest today. Long hair shepherd
> 
> View attachment 134554
> 
> View attachment 134562



@Mrs RipJack13


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Looks more like a 1/4 pounder to me....


Peanut weighed 408 on August 4th at the county fair and 465 on August 26th at the town fair, so about 2.5 pounds a day, which is a bit high for his size (water weight could have been an issue or difference in scales), but a good rate for now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Exercise in poor judgement...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Having fun with those needle sharp puppy teeth Scott?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Here is my current canine friend, came with my bride. Her name is Cleo and she is some sort of shepherd mix mutt from a rescue, about 40 lbs, smart as a whip....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## gman2431

The dog is not to happy about his first christmas attire...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## NYWoodturner

Jagger got both ears up for Christmas. He doesn’t listen any better but he looks more normal

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

gman2431 said:


> The dog is not to happy about his first christmas attire...
> 
> View attachment 138859



He looks none too pleased...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

When you’re old and fat and you fall halfway off your bed... just go with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13

Looks comfy....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Went for a ride to cvs and Burl got a cookie!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Jagger has now outgrown Kaia.... 7 months

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Got a part time studio helper. Moozie (what I named her) showed up a few weeks ago at my woodturning studio & one of my friends bought a huge bag of cat food for her. She's very friendly, loves to be held, purrs a lot & loves attention from all.
She hangs out across the street under the roofing company trucks ( they feed her too) & she recognizes my truck coming down the street & comes a running. I now wait at the end of the block to make sure no vehicles are coming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Spinartist said:


> Got a part time studio helper. Moozie (what I named her) showed up a few weeks ago at my woodturning studio & one of my friends bought a huge bag of cat food for her. She's very friendly, loves to be held, purrs a lot & loves attention from all.
> She hangs out across the street under the roofing company trucks ( they feed her too) & recognizes my truck coming down the street & comes a running. I now wait at the end of the block to make sure no vehicles are coming.
> 
> View attachment 144210



The cat looks like my dog! 

Big guy is a year old now. Hard to believe how fast he grew .

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Cody - that is one handsome dog. I absolutely love those colors! It is hard to believe he is that big now ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

NYWoodturner said:


> Cody - that is one handsome dog. I absolutely love those colors! It is hard to believe he is that big now ...



As you know it's amazing how fast they grow...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Burl is loving this cool weather today.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

While I am doing this show, Nikki is giving Maggie a bath. Maggie is CLEARLY not happy about it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nathan W

Gotta love some four legged friends! Wood Barter, meet Lucy and Rosco! That’s Lu Dog on the left acting as a pillow for Ross. 
Lucy came into my life as a wedding gift that my wife and I got for each other. She will be nine years old this summer. Rosco came in 2013 as a rescue. Age unknown, but the vet believes he could have been six-eight when we got him. 
Life gets crazy, the real world sucks at times. At the end of the day I return home to these two and a beautiful wife and all is right with the world!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Nathan W said:


> View attachment 146732 Gotta love some four legged friends! Wood Barter, meet Lucy and Rosco! That’s Lu Dog on the left acting as a pillow for Ross.
> Lucy came into my life as a wedding gift that my wife and I got for each other. She will be nine years old this summer. Rosco came in 2013 as a rescue. Age unknown, but the vet believes he could have been six-eight when we got him.
> Life gets crazy, the real world sucks at times. At the end of the day I return home to these two and a beautiful wife and all is right with the world!!!



Its amazing how they can do that aint it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

This morning .. watch dog on duty

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Ray D

My watchdog....well watching for ducks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

gman2431 said:


> Its amazing how they can do that aint it?



Happy anniversary Cody, I'll be under the knife that day so figured I'd hit you early.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Never thought I would get another dog... but this one was so cute..... any name suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Lou Currier said:


> Never thought I would get another dog... but this one was so cute..... any name suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 151735



Poor guy... I see he has "dead tongue" I assume he is a rescue?


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Never thought I would get another dog... but this one was so cute..... any name suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 151735



Ripjack maybe??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Name em lucky tony.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Reject

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> Never thought I would get another dog... but this one was so cute..... any name suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 151735




Don!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Strange resemblance there honestly, when you put them side by side...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I guess maybe I should have tagged @Don Ratcliff because obviously he hasn't looked at this thread and not said anything in 2-3 days. If he has, someone should go find a thermometer and take his temperature!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I guess maybe I should have tagged @Don Ratcliff because obviously he hasn't looked at this thread and not said anything in 2-3 days. If he has, someone should go find a thermometer and take his temperature!



I just texted em....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Well when you texted him did you tell him we had Tony searching for rectal thermometer to check his temperature?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Now he's searching the internet for appropriate memes!


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

He's so predictable!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveHawk

Jimmy. 




Then there's Buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DaveHawk said:


> Jimmy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's Buddy
> 
> View attachment 159809
> 
> View attachment 159810


I think I saw your friend on Oahu riding a scooter...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

Here's my 2 latest rescues.
Zack is the fluffy one, and Reese is the scruffy one.
Zack is up first, then Reese.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## bikeshooter

Pee Wee - runt of the litter grew to 62lbs. Pit/Chow mix 
...not forgotten

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

My monsters. One great bird dog and one for good yard entertainment.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Warning, sad picture with tears on page. What used to be a 15 pound loving lady has struggled this year and today was her last. Amazing what a pet of 16 years does to your heart......

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Garry, I understand completely. We just put our Baby down last week. Had been sick for a while but the week before last told us it was time. Heartbroken!

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## T. Ben

I know the feeling,this was his last day,poor guy got cancer. Great hunting buddy,keep chasing those birds Elvis.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Herb G.

Here's my rescue boys after their first hair cut.
Reese is up first, then Zack. My wife is holding them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Herb G.

Hey @Lou Currier , I have your dog's cousin here. Heck, they could be brothers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Herb G. Which one?


----------



## Herb G.

Lou Currier said:


> @Herb G. Which one?


Top left, first pic. The Yorkie. My Reese is a Yorkie mix.


----------



## Lou Currier

Herb G. said:


> Top left, first pic. The Yorkie. My Reese is a Yorkie mix.



She is a mix of yorkie, Pomeranian, and chihuahua.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

We are cat people. Long hair male and short hair female, brother and sister from the same litter. A small short hair female stray that had the good fortune to wander into my wife and daughter one afternoon. Sadly the little gray one, at 9 years old is near the end, brain tumor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Had to say goodbye to our little Jasmine today. Coolest little cat we’ve ever owned. Fierce, friendly, and always playful. I hate cancer, wherever it finds a home.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Aww so sorry! One of the hardest things we do in life. Cancer sucks! It doesn't discriminate.


----------



## ripjack13

Sorry Jerry. Cancer is beast.


----------



## Tony

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> Had to say goodbye to our little Jasmine today. Coolest little cat we’ve ever owned. Fierce, friendly, and always playful. I hate cancer, wherever it finds a home.
> 
> View attachment 171507



That sucks Jim, I'm sorry for your loss man. Tony


----------



## The100road

These two have a love/hate relationship.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## drycreek

Here’s our new edition to the family Zues Boykin Spaniel. 7 weeks in this picture currently 10 weeks old.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

drycreek said:


> View attachment 177018 Here’s our new edition to the family Zues Boykin Spaniel. 7 weeks in this picture currently 10 weeks old.


Beautiful dog. We have an English Cocker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot

Max!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## eaglea1

The springer got new "doggles" today and wife is getting her ready for a UTV ride..

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D

Nice looking spaniel. Do ya hunt with her?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1

Ray D said:


> Nice looking spaniel. Do ya hunt with her?


Thanks Ray, not as much as she would like, but we had some great times in the past. She'll be 13 next week and well you know...
slowing down quite a bit , both of us.. (OH, the dog !) I thought you meant the wife... LOL, just kiddin

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D

eaglea1 said:


> Thanks Ray, not as much as she would like, but we had some great times in the past. She'll be 13 next week and well you know...
> slowing down quite a bit , both of us.. (OH, the dog !) I thought you meant the wife... LOL, just kiddin


Thats really funny. Lol. That crossed my mind as I was typing it.


----------



## eaglea1

eaglea1 said:


> The springer got new "doggles" today and wife is getting her ready for a UTV ride..
> 
> View attachment 188677


Update, today was Chloes birthday, and we ended up having to put her down. She developed cancer and started 
losing control of her bowels etc.. Vet said she was also anemic due to so much weight loss. 
Totally SUCKS! Hardest thing we every had to do! Still grieving. Only pet owners know...

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Brandon Sloan

eaglea1 said:


> Update, today was Chloes birthday, and we ended up having to put her down. She developed cancer and started
> losing control of her bowels etc.. Vet said she was also anemic due to so much weight loss.
> Totally SUCKS! Hardest thing we every had to do! Still grieving. Only pet owners know...


I have a Chloe too. She’s getting up there in age. Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

They become family... sorry to hear the news.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MattW

This is my old girl. She was 15 on the 12th June. Still going strong

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

This isn't mine, but I added to the ending....

What if, in the dog world, humans are elves that routinely live to be 500+ years old?

**dog is narrating**
They live so long . . . but the good ones still bond with us for our entire lives. These immortals are so kind we must be good friends to them.
Many of us never get to see their owners grow old and weak:
Now I am old. The fur around my muzzle is grey and my joints ache when we walk together. Yet she remains unchanged, her hair still glossy, her skin still fresh, her step still sprightly. Time doesn’t touch her and yet I love her still.
But some do: For generations, she has guarded over my family. Since the days of my great-great-great-great-grandfather, she has kept us safe. For so long we thought she was immortal. But now I see differently, for just as my fur grows gray and my joints grow stiff, so too do hers. She did not take in my children but gave them away to hers. I will be the last that she cares for. My only hope is that I am able to last until her final moments. The death of one of her kind is so rare. The ending of a life so long is such a tragedy. She has seen so much, she knows so much. I know she takes comfort in my presence. I only wish that I will be able to give her this comfort until the end. I will stay by her side as long as I am able to. I know she would want me there. 
We have done so much, I am grateful for this time we have together. I will be the last thing she sees, and I will be the last voice she hears.
Farewell, my friend. I wish you a good journey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Byron Barker

My lovely pet pig Penelope then and now and a few of my VERY naughty pack or beach dogs destroying my house and doors. The first dog there with the bag of trash is the first dog I owned in Taiwan. She came to my little beach shack right before a typhoon. I let her in and loved her so much I kept her. Little did I know she was pregnant, loves to chase scooters, loves bringing me bags of the smelliest trash left on the beach, and is a master of sneaking onto my bed without me knowing. Love of my life though for sure. My heart melts every time I see her. Pig too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## greenmtnguy

Vincent the resident deadbeat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

greenmtnguy said:


> Vincent the resident deadbeat.View attachment 196042
> 
> View attachment 196044


Those are great pictures, especially the last one. That is calendar material!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Below is a picture of a cat in Russia. Besides the eyes being the topic of the story, I'm in awe of the clarity of this picture with the exception of it's paw below it's chin. I wish I could get my camera to focus like that.
The eyes have a condition called heterochromia iridis. The word heterochromia is derived from ancient Greek, where “heteros” means different and “chroma” means color. .............



Here is the link to the story with more pictures. you can click on continue reading instead of signing in. .. https://www.theepochtimes.com/starv...dium=email&utm_campaign=breaking-2021-03-06-2............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## bhatleberg

Black lab and graffiti.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## bhatleberg

Black lab and compressed air.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## bhatleberg

...and black lab doing what labs do best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## bhatleberg

That's looking for something to eat, in case it wasn't clear...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Brian, your last picture was as clear as a bell. Every dog I have owned has that same look, no matter the size or color. Beautiful dog. I miss all of mine. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D

bhatleberg said:


> Black lab and graffiti.
> 
> View attachment 207339
> 
> View attachment 207340


Good looking lab.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wood Nut John

Pic 1 is of Suzy Q. She was adopted from a shelter recently. Suzy Q has helped me get passed the lost of Katie (pic 2). She dyed before my eyes by what I think was a heart attack. Katie was 19 years old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Wood Nut John

Suzy Q likes wood too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Strider

Being calm was never an option! :p
New pupper, Croatian sheepdog. They are incredibly intelligent, loyal and they must be powered by the Sun or opposite proportionally to the level of patience. 
Meet Lilla!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Strider said:


> Being calm was never an option! :p
> New pupper, Croatian sheepdog. They are incredibly intelligent, loyal and they must be powered by the Sun or opposite proportionally to the level of patience.
> Meet Lilla!
> View attachment 208211
> View attachment 208212
> View attachment 208213
> View attachment 208214


Is that last picture all white rock or snow in the background?


----------



## Strider

It is remaining snow. But usually the limestone thd mountains are made from is quite white, yes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115

Here's a picture of my lab, Marley. Her main "job" is to blood trail, but she retrieves really well too. Plus she is a great pet for our small kiddos.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## bhatleberg

We all have dreams...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Outstanding pic! An angel in disguise? Chuck


----------



## MattW

Our new puppy.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Brink

Rosie. 
BOXer LabrADOR pit BULL German shepherd chow chow 
#boxadorabull

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arn213

I am a little late for this, but fell in love with this breed back in the late 90’s. They are ideal size for city living. We had 4 of these in the span of 2 decades (Hudson, Nola, Capone & now Apollo). They are such good dogs and really great with kids. We adopted/rescued Capone out west (that was the name he was given and we kept it)- he lived for 5 years and he was by far to me the most loving, most attentive and heart warming. His temperament was so good that the trauma he was in and not so great environment he was in did not show up in his trait- he was a well and loving dog (rip). Well, this is the 4th one- my 3 boys decided to name him Apollo……..

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Ray D

MattW said:


> Our new puppy. View attachment 231803


What kind of dog? English Cocker?


----------



## MattW

Ray D said:


> What kind of dog? English Cocker?


She's supposed to be a CockerPoo, however, her Mother was a CockerPoo, and the Father was a Cocker Spaniel X Beagle......so Cocker seems to be the dominant character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

MattW said:


> She's supposed to be a CockerPoo, however, her Mother was a CockerPoo, and the Father was a Cocker Spaniel X Beagle......so Cocker seems to be the dominant character.


I can definitely see the similarities to my English Cocker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattW

She's grown loads over the last 3 weeks since we got her

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D

MattW said:


> She's grown loads over the last 3 weeks since we got her
> View attachment 231872Looks a lot like our Maddie.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jonkou

Bad As Women and a dog, this morns water temp 55F, air temp 38F with the wind chill, trusting your pet 100%.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jonkou

This is Rosie our labradoodle grand dog. Pics taken last Halloween as a puppy and full grown a few weeks ago. She’s among the best dogs I’ve ever known.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Appears she has a truck load of great personality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Fixed your photo John.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

